# Virtual Dub Plug-Ins Logoaway, Delogo



## DonkeyKong (22. September 2005)

Habe mir Virtual Dub + zwei Plug-Ins (Logoaway und Delogo) runtergeladen.
Die Dateien der Plug-Ins habe ich einfach ins Verzeichnis von virtal dub/plug-ins reinkopiert. Ist das richtig so? Ich finde die Plug-Ins nicht,  wenn ich virtual dub starte 
Möchte unbedingt Logos entfernen.


----------

